# Utilitaire Airport ne détecte pas la borne airport



## Grand Coyote (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà le souci : la connection internet passe par une borne aiport, qui fonctionne bien puisque vous lisez ce message . Cependant lorsque j'ouvre l'Utilitaire Airport, celui ci ne détecte pas la borne, il m'est donc impossible de la configurer. J'ai redémarré, éteint puis rallumé la borne, rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un sait-il à quoi c'est du ? Et comment y remédier ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

l'ordi : un MacBook avec Mac OSX 10.5.1


Déjà, un début de solution serait de poser la question dans le bon forum ... Il y en a un qui s'appelle "Internet et réseau", ça ne t'inspire pas ?


----------



## Grand Coyote (15 Janvier 2008)

que le forum Applications, pour l'application "Utilitaire Airport" me semblait le plus approprié, Pascal 77, mais bon, c'est toi qui sais 

Je le reprécise, la borne airport fonctionne bien, elle est détectée par l'ordi. Le seul souci pour l'instant vient de cette application "Utilitaire Airport", que je veux ouvrir pour configurer les ports de la borne, et qui ne la reconnait pas. Peut être y a-t-il une manip à faire sur la borne elle même ? Ou alors on peut la configurer via une autre application ?


----------



## carmaxi (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même pb.
Paramétrage impossible sur un G4 en 10.4.11 (meme en installant le logiciel livré avec la borne)
heureusement j'avais un 2 ème imac en 10.5 sur lequel le prog. de paramétrage d'airport fonctionnait. 
Sur l'imac j'ai pu mettre à jour le firmware de la borne (en 7.2.1) la mise à jour m'a été proposée automatiquement.
Après la mise à jour du firmware , le prog de paramétrage c'est mis à fonctionner sur le G4.
Dans votre cas il faudrait  pouvoir mettre à jour le firmware de votre borne
à  partir d'un autre mac .


----------



## Grand Coyote (16 Janvier 2008)

ma borne n'est pas une airport, mais une borne WIFI Sagem 1500 WG. Je pensais que le terme airport était générique, mais il ne s'applique apparemment qu'à la borne d'Apple. :rose:

Ceci explique sans doute pourquoi cette borne n'est pas détectée par l'utilitaire Airport...

Carmaxi, j'ai téléchargé le firmware pour cette borne sur mon ordi, mais je ne peux pas comment l'installer, puisque la borne n'est pas accessible pour configuration. Par ailleurs j'ai tenté avec un autre macbook (en 10.4.11 celui là), mais il ne le détecte pas non plus.

Sais tu par quel outil il faut passer, en dehors de utilitaire airport ?


----------



## gmaa (16 Janvier 2008)

Note :
Airport concerne aussi les LiveBox (FT/Orange pour les autres Box Free, Darty je ne sais pas).
Je n'ai eu aucun souci avec la LiveBox.


----------



## carmaxi (16 Janvier 2008)

Je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'une borne airport extreme d'applle pour une borne WIFI Sagem 1500 WG je ne sais pas si l'utilitaire airport est compatible a mon avis il est spécifique à la borne d'apple.
Il faudrait chaerche sur le site de SAGEM s'il existe un firmware plus récent pour cette borne et ils doivent indiquer  les logiciels à utiliser pour le paramétrage.


----------

